# Is there a growth spurt at 2 1/2 or some developmental leap or something?



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Cos my DS has been acting very, um... erratic lately. :LOL

I thought he was going to give up his nap, because it was getting shorter and some days he didn't sleep at all. Now for the past week or so he has been sleeping for 3 hours in the afternoon. He has been eating like a horse. He has terrible mood swings. It's like parenting a tiny teenager, lol. I know this is normal toddler behavior but I wonder if we are coming up on a milestone or something? Is there a typical 2.5 yr. growth spurt?


----------



## Mamato2 (Oct 28, 2004)

I have "heard" that kids change a lot around 2.5, similar to that big spurt around 18 mths. I heard that if they were into tantrums things like that it would stop etc. Well my 2.5 yr old seems to be doing the opposite and yes, is like a mini-teenager. Talking back, not listening, mood swings, whining...Some days I have no idea what "battle" to pick and where to draw the line on inappropriate behaviour because there is so much! Yet she is still a really good kid when she's out of this zone. I know there is a big difference b/w a 2.5 yr old and a 3 yr old usually so maybe they are working lots of emotional issues, boundaries, self expression etc out now? KWIM? Anyways I don't think this ended up being that helpful but I understand.


----------



## stellasmum (Oct 17, 2002)

well I know this is an older thread...but I hope to revive the discussion, because our house has just become extremely chaotic! We were in the midst of really great toilet learning, really great growth - (previously dd had been a worrisome slow grower) and good eating, precious behavior. Now devil-baby has come to visit. I think of a mini PMS episode, myself, but teenager fits too.
I wonder if sleep issues at night are happening to anyone? And more than bonding and knowing we are all going through it....I hope someone out there has some help for us poor souls!!!


----------

